# New paph



## Bolero (May 1, 2007)

Only received one new paph this week...... 

Anyway it's called Paph Liberty Taiwan and although it may not flower for a couple of years it's very healthy......fingers crossed it turns out well for this hangianum hybrid.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2007)

Only one!?! Spend more!! :evil: No seriously, how big is it? Let's see some photos.


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2007)

I have a plant coming this week too. Yip yip!


----------



## eOrchids (May 1, 2007)

Paph. Liberty Taiwan....sounds like an interesting cross!


----------



## Jorch (May 1, 2007)

Congrats! The pics I've seen for this cross is absolutely amazing. :drool: Good luck with your plant! :clap:


----------

